# other days hunt



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

had a walk with the dogs the other day for some tree rats the dogs was working well and the 1st one they put in a hole so i left that and called the dogs off that one and moved on then the dogs was marking a tree i couldn't see the squirrel at all but my dogs new it was there and wouldn't leave it so i kept looking and sure enough it was right at the top so i took aim and as i let go of the pouch it moved up and i hit it in the back leg i no it happens but i don't like to injure animals so it was on the move again slowly and just wouldn't keep still but it did in the end and gave me a clean head shot so i gave it a 9 1/2mm steel ball for its trouble and WHAM down it went with dogs did good and so we moved on the dogs started to mark another bush but for the life of me couldn't see anything then a rabbit bolted out of some bramble and my dogs was hot on its tail but it managed to get home safe and my dogs was trying to dig it out but to no avail so i called them off and set off for home the dogs had a good work out and so did i hope you like the read atb kev.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Always a pleasure to read your delightful adventures!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good hunting love the land and your dogs


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Best dogs ever!

I had a bit of a stalk for rabbit last night, but some people walking their rotty/staffy cross dogs let them loose and scared the hundreds of bunnies back under cover for the night. Dogs had fun though!


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice kill also love your dogs


----------



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks boys I do love hunting with my dogs its grate fun I hope to be out in the next couple of days if the weather conditions clear up


----------

